# poor flexibility



## n.dhanikaivelu (Aug 18, 2011)

hello

I have melted my silver sulfide with soda for an hour upto 900oc and after melting at 1000oC,
i have found my ingot is easily get broke by single hammering and dull in colour, after repeating of three times same melting temp also remaining same. pls help to make my ingot with good elastic properties.

regards
dhani :?:


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 18, 2011)

Your silver is likely contaminated and won't respond to melting unless you refine to remove (likely oxidized) base metals. 

Harold


----------



## n.dhanikaivelu (Aug 27, 2011)

thanks for your kind replay

The silver sulphide recovered from hypo solution have the base metal contamination?
Electropurification has done by acidic bath actually, Or the amount of material taken for the melting has to be reduce?

Pls replay to me


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok, I think I understand what's happening now. Melt your silver in a crucible, and insert a piece of scrap steel. Melt with a borax flux cover. Allow the material to remain molten for several minutes, with the scrap steel in contact with the molten material. There will be an exchange of sulfur, transferred from silver to iron. When it has soaked for a period of time, remove the inserted steel and pour to a cone mold. I think you'll end up with silver on the bottom, then a layer of iron sulfide between it and the borax used as flux. By pouring to a cone mold, it will be easy to separate the silver from the iron sulfide. If you choose to pour to an ingot mold, that may or may not be the case. 

Harold


----------

